# Sex On The Beach for CP



## tHe sOaPinG TrUckEr (Dec 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a good quality FO (Sex on the Beach) that can be used in CP???

TIA


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Jan 7, 2010)

tHe sOaPinG TrUckEr said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get a good quality FO (Sex on the Beach) that can be used in CP???
> 
> TIA



I have it on order from WSP, so I haven't used it yet.  If you read the reviews, someone said it did well in soaps (not specifically CP) and someone else said it ended up smelling like Smarties in CP....


----------



## tHe sOaPinG TrUckEr (Jan 7, 2010)

Are going to try it CP? If so.. Let me know the outcome please. Thanks...


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 7, 2010)

They also carry it at naturesgardencandles.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 11, 2010)

i like ng products, they also have it at bitter creek, which i like.


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (Apr 22, 2010)

I used WSP's in CP and it did really well.  Held up nicely and stayed true.


----------

